# Afterbirth still hanging out after 5 hrs.???



## 7thundersranch

Hi all,
I just had a doe that kidded quads (last one was malformed and dead) 5 hours ago. The first p3 kids were healthy and born just fine. The placinta hung out for an hour, then she began to have contractions again and I had to pull the fourth kid (dead) out. It was still attached to the first original placinta cord, like inside of it. This original afterbirth is still hanging out after 5 hours and is about 4 feet long.

This LaMancha doe has twice before, and to my knowledge, there were no complications. There was minimal blood loss during the birth, and she has eaten well and is hydrated. Anyone ever had an afterbirth hang out this long? I'm wondering if there could be another malformed kid inside, preventing the afterbirth from coming off the uterine wall.

Do I have a potential problem on my hands? I do not want to pull on the afterbirth for fear of damaging her uterus.

Any help is welcomed!
Thanks in advance,
Hannah


----------



## toth boer goats

Hi there....

I have seen them go.... a bit longer before ........if she is dragging it...or it is long...gently tie it in a knot....do not pull.... it may help to expel it.... and that way... she won't step on it... get her kids to nurse her as it helps to expel the afterbirth.... If she is still open... she can be given a drug... to make her contract...consult your vet...
I have had them carry it for over 12 hours.... it made me so nervous...I gave Bo-se shot and vit E and she dropped it shortly after ...

Your Doe.. is still OK for now....

If you think she has another kid in there ...Is the Doe still open ? Can you go in and check to see if there is anymore kids in there?



> Do I have a potential problem on my hands? I do not want to pull on the afterbirth for fear of damaging her uterus.


 Never pull on the afterbirth...it will hurt the Doe....


----------



## TinyHoovesRanch

Ive had a doe hang her afterbirth for like 2 days.....

Is that bad? I never knew haha


----------



## toth boer goats

It's not good.... but.... we had one hang it for 3 days... one time ...we started her on penG after she dropped it as she really smelled bad 

If it comes out that is good ....


----------



## TinyHoovesRanch

What does it mean? How long do they normall take to pass?


----------



## toth boer goats

Shortly after kidding... to a few hours....under 12 hours....but... if they don't pass it ... usually it is caused by.... selenium deficiency.... and/or lack of E vitamin... so... I gave my Doe a Bo-se shot and vit E and then... she expelled it..... in a matter of hours .....
It took a while.... to find a solution....days later...but it worked for my doe....


----------



## TinyHoovesRanch

OOOOOO ok. I see, thanks for letting me know!

Is it dangerous for that to happen?


----------



## toth boer goats

Yes... the longer it is in there ...it is a bad thing...... especially if ...they don't pass it at all...then... it is very risky to the Does life ...


----------



## TinyHoovesRanch

When my girl did it, she passed all the afterbirth, it was just hanging there, we cut some of it, but it was still just hanging

This was a couple years ago


----------



## toth boer goats

> When my girl did it, she passed all the afterbirth, it was just hanging there, we cut some of it, but it was still just hanging


 Never cut or pull.....if it is to long....tie it is a knot.....the weight will help to expel it.... or take a rubber glove and put the hanging afterbirth... in it .....and tie it at top of the rubber glove.....so it looks filled ..but still hanging....that may help as well..... when you cut it.......... it takes that weight away... that is naturally needed... to get that afterbirth out... :wink:


----------



## TinyHoovesRanch

OOOOOOOO WELL.. that was why it took so long then! lol

See this was way back before I really knew anything about goats, now I have you! lol


----------



## AlaskaBoers

It's important not to pull or tug, as pam said
ideally it should come out immediately after kidding. 
Oxytocin is used to help drop milk, and expel afterbirth.


----------



## toth boer goats

> See this was way back before I really knew anything about goats, now I have you! lol


Aww...your are so sweet.......you sure do.... I am here for you and your goaties.... I am glad you now know.... just in case.... it ever happens again.. :wink: :hi5: :hug:



> Oxytocin is used to help drop milk, and expel afterbirth.


 that is true ...just make sure ...the Doe is still open.... when you do so.... :wink:


----------



## 7thundersranch

Thank you all for your replies! Thankfully, my doe passed the afterbirth flawelessly! I was just a little concerned  All of your opinions I will use as future reference.
Thanks,
Hannah


----------



## manny

i goot one she have a baby 2 days ago and still hanging but she eats good yall think i needto do something???


----------



## ksalvagno

If her placenta is still hanging after 2 days, you certainly need to do something.


----------



## goatblessings

After 2 days absolutely. There is a high risk of infection if she has gone that long. Call your vet. In the meantime give Bo-Se and B-Complex injectible. If it is hanging low to the ground, tie it up so she doesn't risk tearing.


----------



## toth boer goats

Selenium deficiency can make them hold it. Give a Bo-se RX, get a bottle or some from your vet, this will help and giving vit E gel
tabs 2, by snipping the tops off and squirting it into the mouth.

Is it long and dragging? If so, you can get a rubber glove and put the afterbirth into it and tie the top portion
of the rubber glove onto the afterbirth. If it is really short doing the same thing but adding a little weight in there helps, but not
too much weight, you do not want to tear it. 

A vet would be wise, as they may be able to flush her uterus out if needed. And maybe begin antibiotics.


----------

